# We Don't Need No Stinkin' Rails.....



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

.....or bridges either!

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=286825&stc=1&d=1488401478


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Wow! Need to hear the story on this one!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

What's holding the truck on? Photoshop?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think locomotive trucks are on a bit more solid than freight cars.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I think locomotive trucks are on a bit more solid than freight cars.


How? How would they be pinned such that access is provided?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How did they manage to stay on that locomotive? I am pretty sure it's a real picture.

http://wiible.tumblr.com/tagged/union-pacific


----------



## Hot Water (Oct 24, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How did they manage to stay on that locomotive? I am pretty sure it's a real picture.
> 
> Yes, it is a "real picture". EMD six axle units are equipped with "anti-slewing" chain links specificially designed to keep the trucks in place during minor derailments, plus there is a center bearing retaining clip. The GP four axle units have side-bearing clips, which serve the same purpose, i.e. keeping the trucks in-place. Freight cars have no such "truck retaining" devices other than the weight of the car.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Still waiting for that story, Hobo!


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Hot Water said:


> gunrunnerjohn said:
> 
> 
> > How did they manage to stay on that locomotive? I am pretty sure it's a real picture.
> ...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Overkast said:


> Still waiting for that story, Hobo!


I don't have the story.....I just found this whilst surfing and thought I'd post it.....

Maybe Union Pacific's future is .....wait for it......"up in the air".......?


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> I don't have the story.....I just found this whilst surfing and thought I'd post it.....
> 
> Maybe Union Pacific's future is .....wait for it......"up in the air".......?


Could you point me to the picture on the internet? Would love to see if I can dig up a story on it...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't remember what search I was doing when I found it.....saved it to my desktop......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Overkast said:


> Could you point me to the picture on the internet? Would love to see if I can dig up a story on it...


Obviously, you didn't follow my link.

_#3 was a runaway engine in Mira Loma Ca. back in 2005_


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Obviously, you didn't follow my link.
> 
> _#3 was a runaway engine in Mira Loma Ca. back in 2005_


Ah! I missed your post. Thanks John

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

